# Help choosing new board please!!



## Spottsy (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi all,

I’m a 68kg, 165cm (boot size 8) female wanting to buy my second board ... started out on a Burton feather 146cm which I bought about 8yrs ago. 

I’m from Australia but predominantly ride in Japan/overseas so keen to get an all mountain board that is a bit longer to help with float in powder. I’d say I’m an intermediate rider (have ended up skiing a bit in between) and hoping for an all mountain board that good in beautiful Japanese powder bit also doubles as a decent board in the rather icy Australian alps! Might be tricky tho...

Have been looking at the Yes Hel Yes 2018 board in the 149 or 152. Unsure which size to get, or a diff board altogether?? Some reviews seem to suggest only for super advanced riders however so don’t want to get something that I can’t just cruise on, but would also like something to help my progression.

Any advice most welcome!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually the reason I'd look elsewhere is that it's a twin.

Jones Dreamcatcher, Ride Hellcat, Salomon Pillow Talk, Arbor Clovis, Burton Story Board, Gnu Klassy, K2 Wildheart.


----------



## Spottsy (Dec 20, 2018)

I think the Yes Hel Yes is a directional twin, but have been looking at Jones boards too. Is a fully directional board better for an all mountain board then? I don’t intend to ride park with it!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You have not told us how much you like to ride switch? If you don't ride switch much, then a directional board may very well to be your liking. 

I have a number of directional boards and for me I find them to be just what I'm looking for. I find them to be extremely flexible in terms of being able to handle variable conditions; groomers to powder and everything in-between. Like you, I don't do any park.

Given your stats, I would suggest you look at all of the mens boards in the 150 to 154 range. You have the whole world to consider.

Sorry I can't suggest any specific boards. My quiver is getting on in age and others will suggest what to consider.


----------



## Spottsy (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you! 

With regard to riding switch I’d say some, not a lot.

As well as Yes Hel Yes, I’ve also been looking Jones Dream Catcher or Jones Mountain Twin.

Any specific advice re these particular boards for my riding would be most appreciated!! I just cant decide which to get!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Check Angrysnowboarder.com for reviews on the Jones boards. Might hear what ya need to to make your decision. 

I don't know about the Hel Yes, but he has reviewed a lot of Yes boards.

Another good review site to check is Agnarchy.com.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

For what it's worth, my daughter is currently riding a Jones Mt. Twin and absolutely loves it every time she gets on it. Now it is a couple of years old, she does not ride switch, and does not hit the park. She simply loves it for how easy it rides, but still performs really well for her in all conditions. 
She is on a 154, which I suspect would be perfect for you.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Best woman rider I’ve ridden with was on a Jones MT. She was an instructor at Kicking Horse and my wife and I were taking an advanced lesson from her. Obviously it doesn’t mean it is the right board for everyone, but I personally put a lot of stock in that kind of “recommendation.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

